# Cape Escape Marketing Fee



## MuranoJo (Sep 13, 2010)

I was checking out the Cape Escape selling process online and noticed they charge sellers upfront R350 for 'marketing purposes.'

Anyone experience this when selling through them?

I realize this is only $49 at today's exchange rate, and probably worth it if they can move inventory.  Just that I didn't notice others doing this.


----------



## dundey (Sep 15, 2010)

I sold 2 south Africa weeks through them.  The last was about 2 years ago and the fee was less.  But they sold both weeks.  The process was easy but it did take some time to get the money in my bank account.  

I'd recommend them for selling SA weeks, or buying for that matter.
I've done both and they have always been very easy to work with.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, Dundey--good to know.  It always helps to have someone with first-hand experience.  Not sure how or if my week will sell now, but gonna try!


----------



## janej (Sep 15, 2010)

I went through my old emails and found the following

I used them back in 2005 to sell my 2 bedroom Dik red floating week.  I paid R290 in February, and could not find my week listed on their web site in June.  They claimed that they have other marketing tools.  They contacted me in November with an offer.  I already sold my week using bidshare by then.  They contacted me again in Jan 2006 with another buyer even though I told them I sold my week.  In Jun 2008, they email me asking me to update my listing.

I am not too impressed overall.  But I'd pay them $50 if I really need help selling a week.  They can reach buyers you probably don't have access to.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, Jane.  I'll fork over the fee to give this a try.


----------



## dundey (Sep 17, 2010)

janej said:


> I went through my old emails and found the following
> 
> I used them back in 2005 to sell my 2 bedroom Dik red floating week.  I paid R290 in February, and could not find my week listed on their web site in June.  They claimed that they have other marketing tools.  They contacted me in November with an offer.  I already sold my week using bidshare by then.  They contacted me again in Jan 2006 with another buyer even though I told them I sold my week.  In Jun 2008, they email me asking me to update my listing.
> 
> I am not too impressed overall.  But I'd pay them $50 if I really need help selling a week.  They can reach buyers you probably don't have access to.



I think Jane's last line is correct.  Both my weeks sold to individuals in S Africa.
However my experience with them was much better.  I worked with Marlize, not sure if she is still there or not.  I also negotiated paying 1 fee for the marketing of both weeks.  Doesn't hurt to haggle!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2010)

I've even heard of someone who posted their SA on the TUG for-sale page and sold to someone in SA.    And this wasn't too long ago.

Gonna try all angles.


----------



## cali girl (Sep 17, 2010)

I sold a Port Owen through them several years ago with Nicki and everything went well. I did have to pay a small fee to list it.


----------

